# Gewinnspiele: "Liste des Nepps" der VZHH



## Telekomunikacja (1 Juni 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg hat offensichtlich ihre "Liste des Nepps" aktualisiert:



> *Recht aktuell*
> 
> Gewinnspiele: Liste des Nepps
> Liste unseriöser Gewinnspielbetreiber. Unsere Musterprozesse. Helfen Sie durch Ihre Spende, den Gewinnspielbetrügern das Handwerk zu legen.Spendenbarometer heute: 4.945 Euro.
> ...



*"Gewinnspiele - Schluss mit dem Spuk! Neu: Aktuelle Liste mit unseriösen Gewinnspielbetreibern"*
*"Gewinnspiele - Liste der unseriösen Firmen"*


----------

